# Yak safety horn



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's my new yak safety horn. It's waterproof, and produces 127db of very irritating noise. Not really pocket size though.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bugger the horn Dave lets put some floats on the coffee maker


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

hook up some canned air to that or a little battery powered blower (home improvement store should have one)
then you can just sit there with the horn blowing until someone notices.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

but seriously, someone will want to run you over for that :twisted: 
so stay by freighters-they have trouble turning, so you can easily evade them.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

This would be more practical as you could mount it on the bow and blow it without moving.










Aren't they wearing the same waterproof socks as you ?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd's new home made kayak propulsion device.

instructions.

step 1. buy a vuvuzela.

step 2. eat 5 cans of baked beans

step 3. place vuvuzela up through seat scupper hole, with large end underwater

step 4. insert vuvuzela skinny end into anus.

step 5. wait for baked beans to process.

step 6. fart

step 7. hang on while yak speeds off to next fishing destination

step 8. repeat

:shock:


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Davey G said:


> sbd's new home made kayak propulsion device.
> 
> instructions.
> 
> ...


Wow that could be dual purpose. A method of propulsion and laying a burley trail at the same time


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

isn't that the same method used by jet skis ?

they add chilly for maximum speed but that wouldn't work with a plastic horn :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> You'd get a much more powerful air flow if you inserted the fat end into your arse :shock: :shock: :shock: . The gas would compressed and forced out at a greater speed.


Gatesy because this is a safety thread I have to challenge your concept mate.

With that configuration surely it would tend to launch Dave like a Polaris rocket and therefore be very dangerous to his long term well being ... should point out that compressed vuvuzela farts are possibly very new technology :?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the memories clarkey....minus rider and other accessories. I was paddock bashing with one of those in late 70's early 80's


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

that looks like a traffic cone. vuvuzelas are still new tech.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

Dodge said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > You'd get a much more powerful air flow if you inserted the fat end into your arse :shock: :shock: :shock: . The gas would compressed and forced out at a greater speed.
> ...


now, put fins on him and he will be quite safe. he won't pinwheel, and if the fins are moveable, we just invented the vuvuzela-powered rocket-human

see? minimal control.

polaris. steers by moveable rocket nozzle. hard to make.

tomahawk. notice it deploys wings and a tail to steer once it is in the air.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > step 4. insert vuvuzela skinny end into anus.
> ...


Much harder to get a good seal that way, if you use the skinny end and insert, a good seal is formed.


----------

